# UCLA vs USC (Screenwriting MFA)



## LaGuionista (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello, everyone!
I'm currently faced with the dilemma of choosing between UCLA and USC. I'm leaning towards UCLA because the screenwriting program is more prestigious and its writing workshops sound like a dream come true. However, USC is also a fantastic program with top faculty, and I don't want to rule it out just yet.

I'd love to read your opinions, if there is anyone that has been to either school and help me make a more informed decision, I'd be forever thankful.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 19, 2015)

Put a post pointing people to this thread in the large 2015 Interviews / Acceptances thread as a lot of people are checking that.


----------



## westLAwriter (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey LaGuionista,

Just DMed a few hours ago with info for my friends who graduated from the UCLA screenwriting MFA program. Sure they'd be happy to talk to you. I'd say go with your hunch.


----------



## Travis Leake (Mar 20, 2015)

Well if you go to UCLA i'll love you because i'm on the USC waitlist and didn't apply anywhere else.  =D


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi, LaGuionista.

First of all, congrats on all of your admissions! I hope you've taken at least a few minutes in the middle of all of this decision-making stress to pat yourself on the back a little. Very impressive.

I actually went into the application process with USC as my unequivocal first choice, mainly because I thought it was head-and-shoulders above the rest of the pack in terms of industry integration. "USC gets you jobs" was the main selling point, and that's certainly true. The "USC Mafia" is a goofy name, but the manifestation is not fictional. The network they have is quite large.

After my interview with UCLA (the professor I interviewed with actually currently teaches screenwriting at both USC and UCLA), it turns out UCLA is just WAAAAY worse at selling themselves. I kind of had this feeling when you compare their websites, but it was validated in this interview. He spoke of current MFA students that have had to take leaves of absence from the program for a quarter or two because they just signed development deals with different studios.

He spoke of UCLA’s decision to more equally balance their course offerings in terms of Features to Television in an effort to become the TV writing school. This professor actually taught a class a few quarters ago on writing the drama pilot that was supported by the online content provider “Crackle”. Their development people read all 10 scripts at the end of the quarter and ended up purchasing two or three of them. Crackle is owned by Sony.

I say all of that to say that it doesn’t appear UCLA has an industry integration problem, and I like their actual MFA program a lot better than USC’s. USC’s got a more traditional set-up. The program is a little more structured, and they’re on the semester system rather than the quarter system. UCLA’s quarter system means you have a little less time to complete scripts but also means you have the opportunity to take more classes.

The professor spoke of the “shopping” period at the beginning of the quarter when everybody taking the same course pitches their story idea to the different professors teaching each section. After the pitching process, the teachers rank the students on who they want in their class, and the students rank the teachers on whose class they want to be in. Then, they’re paired with each other based on mutual selection and availability. USC might have this as well, but they’re much more transparent with stuff like this, and I’ve never heard about it. You can actually see the available courses on USC’s registrar’s page and read different teachers’ syllabi for those courses, so I don’t think they do this.

UCLA’s program is smaller too, for what that’s worth—I can see pros and cons for being smaller or larger. USC has the best production infrastructure around, so if you’re interested in getting as much out of that as possible, that’s a huge selling point. Both have events at the end of the year that bring in industry people to hear pitches and see featured work by students of the school. Both are two year programs. Both are largely based on workshopping scripts in a room of 8-10 students to one professor. Both are in LA. Westwood is a much nicer area than where USC is east of downtown, but it’s also more expensive.

Full disclosure, I was accepted into UCLA and rejected from USC, but I hope this doesn’t come off as sour grapes. USC is obviously a tremendous school, and I wish I were in this same predicament you’re in. Ultimately, I wasn’t left with a decision to make, but I’m much more comfortable with that than I ever thought I’d be.

Also, UCLA read 115 pages of my writing and USC read 23. I don’t know wtf that means, but I guess it does kind of feel good to be accepted into the school that read more.

Not sure of your situation, but I’d suggest getting on each campus and seeing if you can talk to some current students of each program. Or try reaching out to some of them on this site, maybe? While I have a lot of faith in the legitimacy of my research, it’s ultimately still just research.

See what info you can pull out of primary sources, go with your gut, and don’t look back. Both schools are great, and I can’t see you regretting either decision.

Hope this big, rambling mess helps at least a little.


----------



## Travis Leake (Mar 23, 2015)

TheArsenal1886 said:


> Hope this big, rambling mess helps at least a little.




You found religion at UCLA.  Great post, and well written.  You grabbed my attention and kept it from start to finish.


----------



## LaGuionista (Mar 23, 2015)

@Travis Leake I'll let you know if I decline USC, I hope you're at the top of their wait list.

@TheArsenal1886 Congratulations on getting into UCLA! Your "rambling mess" was incredibly useful, thank you so much! It wasn't until my interview with UCLA that I found out how great their program is. USC has a big name and its film school reputation attracts us all at first, but doing a little research has helped me see why UCLA is in many ways better suited for me. Less time to write scripts is a better way to prepare you for the real world and will definitely help improve your craft. I have talked to alumni from UCLA, I've yet to talk to alumni from USC. People on this site have been really nice and helpful, it's been an important part of my research. If I end up choosing UCLA (highly likely, to be honest), I'll let you know. Oh, and go Gunners!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 23, 2015)

TheArsenal1886 said:


> Hope this big, rambling mess helps at least a little.


That was another winning post by you. Awesome. It makes me want to go to UCLA and I'm not even going to graduate school. 

By the way - in the fall we should do a FilmSchool.org meetup at a bar or something for everyone in LA programs. That'd be fun.


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 23, 2015)

TheArsenal1886 said:


> Hi, LaGuionista.
> 
> First of all, congrats on all of your admissions! I hope you've taken at least a few minutes in the middle of all of this decision-making stress to pat yourself on the back a little. Very impressive.
> 
> ...



I didn't apply to USC or UCLA but still found this to be a fantastic post. I think everyone should aspire to research the programs they apply to with this level of depth, many times a school's web site or perceived industry reputation may not align with the fit one has with that program. Thanks for writing all this out.


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Mar 24, 2015)

Chris W said:


> By the way - in the fall we should do a FilmSchool.org meetup at a bar or something for everyone in LA programs. That'd be fun.


Yeah, that could be cool. Would be nice to put some faces with names.


----------



## kd6 (Mar 24, 2015)

TheArsenal1886 said:


> Yeah, that could be cool. Would be nice to put some faces with names.



This is a great thread - heaps of useful posts and suggestions! I didn't really know what to offer up in terms of info (considering I'm likely to choose AFI in the end), but it'd be neat to meet up with everyone


----------



## RSY (May 2, 2015)

Hi @LaGuionista  ,

I had to revisit this thread as it is now hugely relevant to me. I had initially been waitlisted by USC so I ended up accepting UCLA's offer of enrollment. However, some days ago I got notified that I was accepted into USC's program. Now I'm faced with your very same dilemma.

Like Arsenal, I entered the application process with USC as my clear top choice, however, after my UCLA interview (which coincidentally was with the same professor as Arsenal, I believe), I was absolutely sold on the program and signed up. Now I'm incredibly torn.

It would be immensely helpful if you could share which program you ended up choosing and which were the points that won you over. I'm really torn over what I thought was my dream school (has been for a VERY long time) and what seems like a more practical, nose-to-the-grindstone program that might prepare me better.

Thanks!


----------



## Travis Leake (May 2, 2015)

As far as I can discern from not only this thread and others, but also from talking to real live in-the-flesh MFA production students at USC, UCLA has the better writing program.


----------



## RSY (May 2, 2015)

Travis Leake said:


> As far as I can discern from not only this thread and others, but also from talking to real live in-the-flesh MFA production students at USC, UCLA has the better writing program.


Hey man, I was about to reply in the other thread. As I mentioned, I got my acceptance some days ago so things are moving and I imagine more will follow as everyone settles down in their program, so there's definitely hope.

Thanks for the info. That's what I've heard about UCLA and why I'm so torn. I'm gonna be talking to advisers in both programs and hopefully gain some clarity as to which one is better suited for me.


----------



## LaGuionista (May 5, 2015)

Hello RSY!

  It certainly wasn't an easy decision, but I went with UCLA. Yes, the main reason was the notion that it is the better writing school, while USC is the better film school overall. My gut also had to do a lot with it. I talked to a couple of UCLA alumni, and I knew that I had to go there. If you want to collaborate with school productions more, USC is a better choice. If you want to polish your writing in workshops, UCLA is for you. Cost is also a factor, UCLA is slightly less expensive, and a lot less expensive if you're a Cali resident. 

  In the end, go with your gut. If USC is your dream school, there is no way you'll regret going there. It's a great school. I don't believe succeeding in your career will depend on where you choose to study. There is no wrong decision.

 I wish you the best. Let me know which one you choose.


----------



## RSY (May 6, 2015)

Hey LaGuionista!

Thanks! Haven't had a chance to speak with alumni from UCLA but everyone I've spoken to that has greatly recommends their writing program. The biggest draw for me is the pure focus on writing, which is what I'm interested in. That, and the chance to take some producing courses. However, the 10-weeks-for-a-draft structure is a bit intimidating, albeit great practice for the industry. 

On the other hand, while USC's writing program certainly doesn't lag behind, they seem to have the stronger presence in the industry in the form of a tight-knit family. I'm not, however, interested in doing any production work as I feel I have enough of a production background for a writer.

You're right, though, choosing either-or really isn't going to impact my chances of success in the industry, but it's still a tough one...

Thanks again! I'll let you know which way I go.


----------

